# Staph Rings



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi all

I thought I would provide a bit of an update on Nacho's allergy.

Took the advice and have gone to a different vet (same practice). First thing he said was 'oh they are definitely staph rings' - horrah finally a name!

Nacho is now on steroid cream (cone of shame is back in full force so he doesn't lick it off) and antibiotics. Fingers crossed everyone!

Vet still thinks it could be any kind of allergy or reoccuring infection that he hasn't fought off. It could even be something he picked up when he was in the vets having the golf ball removed last November and his own body attacks and causes a bacterial infection!! 

Having every friend tell me it was ring worm I can now go back to them in a dignified way (they were driving me nuts as I knew it wasn't ring worm) and tell them that staph rings do indeed resemble ring worm. It also says staph rings can be contagious - fortunately this isn't the case with Nacho's particular case as he has had it for so long and come into contact with so many humans and animals who have not been affected.

Please send me and Nacho some good vibes for him to get better (my purse is very light these days  xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good vibes coming your way for Nacho and his staph rings!?!?


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Sending you lots of love nacho xx

You'll soon be back to your jolly self( and mummy's purse can start feeling a little heavier )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

glad you have found out what it was, hope all gets better soon


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

something else I've never heard of! but glad you have more info now, sending lots of good, positive vibes.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good news you know wha it is .. now crossed paws it goes quickly    

Healing vibes coming Nachos way .. as requested.. with love xxxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Susie, sending loads of hugs to you & Nacho, fingers crossed for the treatment. X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pleased that you have a 'name' at last!! It is a relief just knowing whats wrong isn't it... Hope they can sort it out quickly xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Healing hugs on the way for nacho from Maisie x.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Fairy Poo Dust coming your way (make a wish) with a big smooch from Cara for Nacho xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I can already see an improvement in 48 hours!!! xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

All the best to Nacho (and you) Susie


Ian


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

I feel like i'm missing out on so much cockapoo chat recently. Work has been mental (which is a good thing) but all a bit crazy.

Just to let you know, Nacho is on his last dose of antibiotics today and there isn't a staph ring in sight. I'm so happy and although I didn't think it made a difference to his personality he seems a lot more relaxed and has had non-existant itching.

Just hoping now that it doesn't return after the meds stops!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that is great! Glad he is doing much better!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Susie, you must be so relieved and now hopefully you have the right treatment. Hope Nacho's staph ring clears up quickly :hug:.

I do find it incredible how some vets can be so hit and miss!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to hear Nacho is doing so well. What a relief for you Susie, I am glad you got a second opinion. I bet your original vet now will have Staph rings on his radar.  he had probably never seen it before and the other vet been around longer and seen it all??
Anyway I am happy you have a happy Nacho again.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Glad to hear Nacho is doing so well. What a relief for you Susie, I am glad you got a second opinion. I bet your original vet now will have Staph rings on his radar.  he had probably never seen it before and the other vet been around longer and seen it all??
> Anyway I am happy you have a happy Nacho again.


Exactly right! The first vet I saw was a very young vet with a silly arrogant attitude. I booked my second opinion with the joint head of practice. I will continue to see him in the future!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So pleased to hear Nacho is itch free and you finally managed to get to the root of the problem.


----------

